# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Νέο κοκατιλόσπιτο

## ermis1

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,σε λίγο τελειώνω το νέο κοκατιλοσπιτο νομίζω ότι θα τους ικανοποιήσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω καλέ εκεί θα πετάνε κιόλας !  :Love0001: 
μΠράβο Γιώργο !! 
Αν θες προσπάθησε να αραιώσεις λίγο τα κλαδιά μιας και είναι αρκετά πυκνά και θα τα γεμίζουν κουτσουλιές ! 
Η φωλίτσα για cockatiel πρέπει να είναι 25χ25χ30 ή30χ30χ35 με άνοιγμα εισόδου 7εκ . (Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel) , η φωλιά που τους έχεις πληρεί αυτές τις διαστάσεις ;  :: 

Θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε τελειωμένο το κλουβί τους !!!  :Anim 25: 
Αχχχχ είναι μεγάλος ο χώρος που  θα έχουν  :Love0001:

----------


## ermis1

> Πωπωπω καλέ εκεί θα πετάνε κιόλας ! 
> μΠράβο Γιώργο !! 
> Αν θες προσπάθησε να αραιώσεις λίγο τα κλαδιά μιας και είναι αρκετά πυκνά και θα τα γεμίζουν κουτσουλιές ! 
> Η φωλίτσα για cockatiel πρέπει να είναι 25χ25χ30 ή30χ30χ35 με άνοιγμα εισόδου 7εκ . (Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel) , η φωλιά που τους έχεις πληρεί αυτές τις διαστάσεις ; 
> 
> Θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε τελειωμένο το κλουβί τους !!! 
> Αχχχχ είναι μεγάλος ο χώρος που  θα έχουν


 η φωλιά είναι 20χ25χ30. Έχεις δίκιο για τα κλαδιά αλλά δεν φαίνονται καλά στις φώτο,να έχουνε να μασάνε και να σκαρφαλώνουν.Θα περάσω τα πλέγματα στο παράθυρο και γύρο,γύρο για φεγγίτη και μόλις μετακομίσουν θα βάλω βιντεάκι.

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω εντάξει, θα γίνει φοβερό, σωστό παλάτι για τα κοκατιλίνια σου!!! Ανυπομωνούμε να το δούμε ολοκληρωμένο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι δωματιάκι εξωτερικό?

Με το καλό να ολοκληρωθεί το νέο σπιτάκι τους. Πρόσεχε μόνο τα μακριά σχοινάκια, καλύτερα απόφυγετα να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να προσεχεις τον φωτισμο γιατι φαινετε λιγο σκοτεινο.

----------


## ermis1

Καλημέρα.Έτοιμο το κοκατιλόσπιτο.Είναι ένας χώρος εξωτερικός 2,2μ χ 1,7π  χ 2,2Υ.Φαίνεται λίγο σκοτεινό στην φώτο αλλά δεν είναι.Τοποθέτησα και  ένα μικρο θερμαντικό για τον χειμώνα.Αφού με το θηλυκό έχω πρόβλημα δεν  θέλει να βγαίνει έξω και οταν βγαίνει πετάει παντου τρομαγμένο σκέφτηκα ότι είναι καλύτερα για αυτα να έχουν ένα χώρο μεγαλύτερο από ένα κλουβί  και ποιο κοντά στο φυσικό περιβάλλον.Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία σήμερα θα  ανεβάσω φώτο με τα κοκατιλακια μέσα.Σκευάστηκα μήπως έβαζα μέσα κ τα  μπατζι ή θα έχουν πρόβλημα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!  :Happy: 
Λοιπόν, εννοείς κάτι σε aviary να κάνεις με μικτό όμως. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί. Μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικά είδη με διαφορετικό μέγεθος. Συνήθως τα κοκατίλ είναι ήρεμα και δέχονται τα budgie ( οι περισσότεροι έχουν κοκατίλ με μπάτζυ, τα lovebira είναι αυτά που προκαλούν συνήθως φασαρίες κ.λπ. ) .

Αυτό θα το κρίνεις με βάση το χαρακτήρα των πουλιών σου αλλά και γενικότερη συμπεριφορά τους στη συγκατοίκηση. 

Αυτό που επισήμανε ο Μάριος είναι πολύ σημαντικό, τόσο λόγω καθαριότητας όσο και διαθέσιμου χώρου για να πετούν!! Άσε τα μισά και λιγότερα!!  :winky:

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα,μερικές φώτο από το καινούργιο σπίτι!

----------


## ermis1

Αρχίσαμε τις καντάδες  :Character0051:

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρα η συγκατοικηση! Συνηθήσανε τα τσουλουφάκια!! :Youpi: 

Εγω θα ξαναπω για τα μακρια σχοινάκια ότι είναι επικίνδυνα!!! Και επειδή έχουμε δει πολλά άσχημα περιστατικά (που καλύτερα μην αναφέρω), αφαιρεσέ τα...να έχεις τα πουλάκια σου για πολλά χρόνια παρεά σου. :winky: 



Υγ: Όντως νταρντάνα το κορίτσι σου, τωρσ που είνσι δίπλσ δίπλα φαίνεται η διαφορά!! ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω τι όμορφα πουλάκια Γιώργο να τα χαίρεσαι !!! Πολύ ταιριαστό ζευγάρι  :Youpi: 
Η φωλιά βλέπω η θηλυκια την χαλβαδιαζει !!  :: 
Όπως σου είπα όμως είναι ακατάλληλη για cockatiel οπότε ή βγάλε την ή άλλαξε την αν θες αναπαραγωγή ! 
Επίσης κατέβασε την λίγο πιο χαμηλά ώστε να μπορούν εύκολα να μπαίνουν αλλά και εσύ να μπορεις να ελέγχεις !!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ καλό! Άντε άρχισαν τα τραγουδάκια και τα ωραία μεταξύ τους! Πιστεύω θα τα πάνε μια χαρά!!
Πι ες: Τον άκουσε ο δικός μου και άρχισε να του φωνάζει! χαχα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ωραίος χώρος. Πολύ όμορφο το δωματιάκι τους

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα,έτοιμο και το πορτάκι για να βάζω τις τροφές απο έξω. Αυριο θα επεκτείνουμε και την φωλιά...

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Όμορφος χώρος για όμορφα πουλιά !!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Πολύ όμορφη κίνηση και ιδέα μπράβο!  :Party0038: 
Έχω όμως μια κουτή απορία  ::  πως μπορεί να καθαριστεί ο χώρος; λάστιχο και σκούπα;  :Confused0033:

----------


## ermis1

> Πολύ όμορφη κίνηση και ιδέα μπράβο! 
> Έχω όμως μια κουτή απορία  πως μπορεί να καθαριστεί ο χώρος; λάστιχο και σκούπα;


το πάτωμα έχει πλακάκι και υδρορροή για να φεύγουν έξω τα νερά,επιπλέον έχω στρώσει ροκανίδι ώστε να μην κολλάνε οι κουτσουλιές και να μην εχει μυρωδιές.

----------


## Georgiablue

Μπράβο Ερμη.. Πολύ καλή ιδέα  :Happy0159:

----------


## Cristina

Με τον ήλιο που χρειάζονται τι θα κάνεις; Θα χρειαστείς μια λάμπα uv ή να τα βγάλεις που και που στον ήλιο.

----------

